# 06 GTO Starting problem



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

As some of you may know, I just got my 2006 GTO about a month ago. Everything's been fine up until now. Yesterday, I was taking one of my drivers to Enterprise truck rental, I went out to leave to go home, and my car would not start!!! After a few minutes of checking to see if my battery terminal connections are tight, they were, and taking the key out repeatedly, it started! This morning, Dec. 29th, I was getting my morning coffee at the store down the street where I live. Came back out to get my butt to work and the damn thing will not start!! Took about 5 minutes for it to fire! It seems when it won't start, the key has no resistance. When it does start, I have resistance while turning the key. All of the idiot lights come on, along with the radio and fan motor. It has only 31,000 miles on it and should be under warranty, right? I am not the original owner though, I am the 2nd.:confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure what's causing your problem as I've never experienced that. As far as warranty goes, unless you specifically purchased the car with an extended warranty, you're out of factory warranty since the car is more that three years old. They were 3 years/36K miles.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks for the response. I called Earl Dunn Pontiac, Buick, GMC here in Nashville., there was a T.S.B. on the ignition switch in the steering column. They seem to think that's the problem. Gonna cost me approximately 400.00.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are they are just changing out the ignition switch? The ignition switch itslef is only about a $50 part from the dealer (less than $30 from GM Parts Direct) and fairly easy to change.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, it's just the ignition switch. You know how dealers are, they charge you out the wazoo for the part then kill you at about 80.00/hr. flat rate. If I can do it myself, I will, as I am a fairly competent mechanic. Just these new cars throw me for a loop sometimes and don't want to get in over my head.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, my GTO's at the delership. They wanted to charge me $1200.00! They said I needed a steering column, ignition switch and a ignition cylinder. They took it down to $600.00 because it's a factory defect. Well, I called the place where I bought the car, they aren't going to do squat! Even though i've had the car only a month! So, I called the dealer back and told them just to put a new switch in. And that's all I wanted them to do. Just $300.00. a HELL OF A LOT BETTER THAN $1200.00! They just hope, as I do, that inside the column isn't messed up. I hope and pray it's not.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

Got the Goat back Dec. 30th. Told the dealer to put just a ignition switch in the car, not to put a steering column in. The key turns smooth as silk now. Just cost me 114.00. Missed my car!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Did the new ignition cylinder rectify the problem? From your OP, I can't tell if the starter was turning the motor, and it wasn't catching - or if nothing was happening at all...


----------

